# ADAPTING POLAR DUMP CART TO GRAVELY ROLLER REST



## edwp (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi, I am new to the Forum. I recently purchased a 2-wheeled Polar Dump cart from Home Depot.com and wish to put a seat on it and pull it with my 2-wheeled Gravely, also newly purchased. The Gravely is something of a Frankenstein but I have the ball mounted on the tractor's rear hitch and the Roller Rest assembly, which is inserted into the tube that pulls the cart. It's not clear to me how this should be set up in order to maintain a working height for the handlebars and prevent the hitch ball from disconnecting from the Roller Rest socket. If I see there is somebody available and kind enough to help with some advice, I can post photos, dimensions and whatever else needed to continue the discussion. Thanks, Ed


----------

